# HELP!!!!!......Am I tapping his ears right



## Ace153 (Oct 2, 2009)

wen i tapped dem i pulled his ears forward....but they seem to want to lay back....can somebody help me


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

they look right to me, can you make the pictures bigger?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This is how I tape I hope it helps.
How old is your dog? he already looks like an adult, when did you crop his ears?

If you tape for two weeks and you let them be for just like 1 hr and they look correct like standing up then you will have a chance of them standing. If they look the same as soon as you unwrap them you might not have a chance. The most important this is if they look like taping is working then keep doing it for at least 4 weeks total before you stop. The ears could need to be re-tapped as much at 2x a week depending if the dog rips them out. I suggest also getting one of these to keep the dog from pulling his ears down, and since it is soft it will not bug him that much vs a hard cone

Collar - Vet Recovery, 8&quot - Accessories - Lambert Vet Supply

Here is how I tape.
I know everyone has a different opinion but I like to make my own "sticks" for the ears. I take like 3 Q-tips and tape them together, depending on how long the ear is I may need to tape 2 sets together to make them longer. I also tape gauze on the end so they do not rub the ear raw. Then I put them all the way in the ear canal then tape them to the ear. They work great and the dogs cannot pull them out. I have used these on my last 8 dogs and it worked great! Here is a picture of that they look like.

A long crop with 2 sets of Q tips tapped together








after, 10 mo. not the best picture sorry, she's standing funny









A short crop


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

they look alright from here... can you get pictures of his face straight on? The ears and head will relax some when you're not physically pulling forward any more. this method of wrapping trains the ears not only to stand, but to have them pointing forward in an alert looking position on the dogs head.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The dog is 9 months..... unfortunately the time to tape has come and gone. The cartilage is set


----------

